# Window making bits



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys,

I am looking for your well respected advice on what kind of bits i would need to make a mortice and tennoned window casement.

I am making particular reference to the bits that you use on the inside of the window to give the decorative edge and that allows the rails and stiles to interlock neatly.

Im at a loss as how you can cut a tennon with the interlockingprofile on one shoulder.

Im struggling to get my head round the concept!

A link to a suitable bit set would be ideal if you could fint the time to aid my search.

I am also looking for information on the frame construction (the bit that is installed into the opening of the wall as opposed to the opening bit that i call the casement which holds the glazed unit. The information i am after is regarding joint types and profiles of sills and profiles/angles of the sections where the casement closes up to.

Many thanks in advance for any advice/links or tips.
Colin


----------



## episco_pal (May 24, 2011)

locoboy... For the router bits that I think you are looking for, go to freudtools.com and under router bits go to door and window bits. For section drawings of casement windows, go to marvin.com, under product support go to parts manuals and click on casemaster/awning. Ther will be several sectional views of window construction. I am sure there are other sites also. Good Luck, making a weathertight window is most complicated. Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very old casement windows had the mortices cut right through to the end of the piece, which makes me pretty sure they were done on a saw. This would have been the fastest and cheapest way to make them. It has been quite a while since I've seen any, but the inside profile could have been 45 degree mitered at the corners.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks episco great tip 

Marvin Windows and Patio Doors Replacement Parts   Service - Marvin Windows and Doors

========



episco_pal said:


> locoboy... For the router bits that I think you are looking for, go to freudtools.com and under router bits go to door and window bits. For section drawings of casement windows, go to marvin.com, under product support go to parts manuals and click on casemaster/awning. Ther will be several sectional views of window construction. I am sure there are other sites also. Good Luck, making a weathertight window is most complicated. Mike


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks but i dont want to cut using the rail and stile bits because they seem to cut a rebate for a raised panel of for a glazed panel to sit in a door.
I will be installing a double glazed unit in the slot so its not goint o be big enough.

I only want to profile the esge of the stile and the end of the rail to match up with it, 

I dont know if bit are available for that, in laymans terms i think i need essentially a matched round over and bullnose bit to roundover the stile edges and bullnose the end of the rails................

Is this available????

Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

locoboy said:


> Thanks for the replies folks but i dont want to cut using the rail and stile bits because they seem to cut a rebate for a raised panel of for a glazed panel to sit in a door.
> I will be installing a double glazed unit in the slot so its not goint o be big enough.
> 
> I only want to profile the esge of the stile and the end of the rail to match up with it,
> ...


Can't you just use the R&S set and then run the stock by a slot cutter to increase the width of the slot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 pc 1/2" SH Entry Door Matched R&S Router Bit Set | eBay

Just add one or two slot cutters to make it wider for the glazed unit..

http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...516476461?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6363622d
=======



locoboy said:


> Thanks for the replies folks but i dont want to cut using the rail and stile bits because they seem to cut a rebate for a raised panel of for a glazed panel to sit in a door.
> I will be installing a double glazed unit in the slot so its not goint o be big enough.
> 
> I only want to profile the esge of the stile and the end of the rail to match up with it,
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Whenever I look at that Entry Door set I wish the arbour were a little bit longer so that you could use a thicker cutter.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Just use a longer "arbour" or pickup one from America Eagle or make your own very easy job on the lathe.. 

3pc 1/2" SH Window Sash/Glass Door R&S Router Bit Set | eBay

Or don't use all the cutters at one time that's to say just use one of the big cutter at a time, that's to say to put one profile on at a time with 2 or 3 slot cutters stacked up to get the wider slot in place.

I made a tall arbor for my T & G set, the normal set is made for 3/4" thick stock and it can be a bit short on the thick stock like 1" or more.. 
The ones I made are 4" and 6" long and it can take on many cutters to put in the dual slots when needed..

================


istracpsboss said:


> Whenever I look at that Entry Door set I wish the arbour were a little bit longer so that you could use a thicker cutter.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------

